# Cheddar



## TroyG (Nov 20, 2009)

Brought out a 4 pound wheel of raw goat milk cheddar that aged 60 days from the cave today. Finally a good cheddar!!!! :biggrin

I have two wheels from the batch so I will let the other age for several months. 

Thanks Pav!


----------



## linuxboy (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: Cheedar*

Yeah! It was all you my friend . Now get them hooked, charge $25/lb and get ready to make more  dance:


----------



## TroyG (Nov 20, 2009)

Man I would love to make some, but right now every drop of milk I get is going into Chevre, Feta and raw milk sales. I have not made any hard cheese in a couple weeks now. On the plus side I made probably 70 pounds of soft cheese. :biggrin Going to make more this week for the weekend markets. Wish I had more goats in milk. Next year we will have over 20 so that should do the trick.


----------



## IXEL (May 17, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Laverne (Apr 4, 2010)

I've learned my lesson. If you can keep it till the 5 month mark, it will be WoW cheese.


----------

